# Racing seats



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

What I need to install my new tenzo r seats?
Can I use the old (OEM) bracket or what?
Thanks


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Nope you will need a custom bracket (i've tired modding the OEM brackets and actually came close to getting them to work but the seat ended up seating why to high and damn it took alot just the mod them) and to my knowledge only Carabou (misspelled) makes brackets for B-14 but now they only sell them with there seats and not alone. so your going to have to call performace parts store that sells there seats and lie about needing brackets for your carabou seat. and hopefully they will order you some. at least thats what i had to do for my non carabou seats i have


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

MagicPie said:


> Nope you will need a custom bracket (i've tired modding the OEM brackets and actually came close to getting them to work but the seat ended up seating why to high and damn it took alot just the mod them) and to my knowledge only Carabou (misspelled) makes brackets for B-14 but now they only sell them with there seats and not alone. so your going to have to call performace parts store that sells there seats and lie about needing brackets for your carabou seat. and hopefully they will order you some. at least thats what i had to do for my non carabou seats i have


The carbeu brackets fit any aftermarket racing seat?
Because I know a place where I can buy the brackets


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

To my knowledge sparco carbeu recargo and there clones all use the same bottom fittings so yes they should work but am not sure the brackets are about 80-90 bucks a peice for a b14 the bracket number is D232F and D233F


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

MagicPie said:


> To my knowledge sparco carbeu recargo and there clones all use the same bottom fittings so yes they should work but am not sure the brackets are about 80-90 bucks a peice for a b14 the bracket number is D232F and D233F


I found the bracket for $169.00 (pair)


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

good price try to find someone with them in stock cause carbou is slow it take 3 weeks to get them


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

MagicPie said:


> good price try to find someone with them in stock cause carbou is slow it take 3 weeks to get them


here the brackets info


----------

